# *** Blauparts NEW Enhanced Audi A6 S6 4.2L V8 Valve Cover Gasket Kit ***



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

Blauparts is proud to be a vwvortex banner advertiser!


Blauparts is proud to announce our new 4.2L V8 Audi Vw Valve Cover Gasket Kit.
Audi Vw V8 Valve Cover Gasket Kit Includes:
- 2 Perimeter Neoprene Valve Cover Gasket
- 2 Improved Camshaft Valley Seals (for valve cover gasket)
- 8 Center Neoprene Valve Cover Gaskets
- 4 Mounting Seals
- 2 Improved Cam Chain Tensioner Gaskets
- 2 Improved Camshaft Valley Seals (for cam chain tensioner gasket)
- 2 Front Camshaft Seals (Improved 'Viton' seal material)
- 2 Rear Camshaft Seals (Improved 'Viton' seal material)
- 2 Rear Camshaft End Cap Seals
- Tube Silicone Gasket Compound

~2000-2000 A6 Sedan Quattro w/ 4.2L 40 Valve Engine Code ART
~2000-2004 A6 Sedan Quattro w/ 4.2L 40 Valve Engine Code AWN
~2000-2003 A8 Sedan Quattro w/ 4.2L 40 Valve Engine Code AKB or AUX
~2004-2006 A8 Sedan Quattro w/ 4.2L 40 Valve Engine Code BFM
~2002-2003 S6 Wagon Quattro w/ 4.2L 40 Valve Engine Code BBD
~2003-2003 S8 Quattro w/ 4.2L 40 Valve Engine Code BFM
~2001-2003 S8 Quattro w/ 4.2L 40 Valve Engine Code AYS
~2004-2006 Phaeton Sedan 4WD w/ 4.2L 40 Valve Engine
~2004-2005 Touareg 4WD w/ 4.2L 40 Valve Engine
~2006-2006 Touareg 4WD w/ 4.2L 40 Valve Engine Code AXQ
*Blaufergnugen! Inc's Audi Parts Department*


----------

